# Webcam auf Homepage einbauen?



## Krankes-Kaff (29. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute,


ich habe mir gestern eine Webcam gekauft und würde nun gerne wissen, wie ich auf meiner Homepage so etwas einrichten kann, dass man dort meine Webcam anschauen kann, wenn ich online bin.


Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe!


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## wuz666 (30. Oktober 2004)

http://www.valki.com

da gibt's nen link zu valki's coolkam
weiß ned ob du sowas brauchst, aber schaus dir mal an

mfg


----------

